# Wood for free...maybe



## billbo (Apr 28, 2009)

I just posted a want add on Craig's List looking for anyone cutting down an apple, cherry, plum, or peach tree. I advertised that I would take away select branches for free. I will be curious if I get any responses. Has anybody else done this before? I will keep you posted!


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 28, 2009)

I did it last month Billbo (and I'd guess in the same CL) with no calls at all.
I think I even offered to pay a couple bucks too.
But ya never know, the right person reading your ad at the right time might score ya some good wood. Good luck !!


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sure, get a fair amount a wood that way, but, don't ferget, maple is very good to!

Also, talk with the tree guys, they just might hook yall up ifin ya give em some grub!


----------



## davenh (Apr 28, 2009)

Got a bunch of apple and cherry that way. Probably helped that we had one mother of an ice storm last December. Lots of downed trees, still seeing ads for free wood. Keep at it, delete and repost your ad every week to keep it up top. Also keep watching the free section for wood offers. I posted my wanted ad in the lawn and garden section.

Maybe explain in your ad that this is for your backyard smoker, personal use and not a business. Folks more likely to help you out if they know it's for your personal use and not for profit.

Two good suggestions you already got. Willing to pay a little or share some great smoked meat with a generous donor


----------



## billbo (Apr 29, 2009)

Great ideas! Thanks everyone!


----------



## bame (May 7, 2009)

I just picked up some wood off a guy who posted on cl. I'm going to smoke it Friday. All in all it beats buying bags of chips and chunks


----------

